# Westminster Reference Bible



## JM (Nov 1, 2018)

Just wanted to give another shout out to the WRB! If you are looking for a copy of the AV without study notes this is a great choice. I own the hardcover, the compact with Psalter and ordered the leather large print edition yesterday. 

From TBS: Large print ׃ 11.8 points, Presentation box, Good clear print, Cross references, Black text throughout, Sewn binding, Four marker ribbons, Bible paper, Gilt page edges, Semi-yapp page protection, Decorative head and tail bands. Gift presentation page; The Epistle Dedicatory; List of pronunciation of words and proper names; Word list in margins; Tables of weights and measures; Daily Bible reading plan; Colour maps. end quote

Yours in the Lord, 

jm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Nov 1, 2018)

Are cross references including WCF sections?


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 2, 2018)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Are cross references including WCF sections?


The Cross references are taken from John Brown of Haddington's "Self-interpreting Bible" and the Cambridge Concord. The Westminster in the title apparently has no reference to the Confession. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Nov 2, 2018)

Pilgrim said:


> The Cross references are taken from John Brown of Haddington's "Self-interpreting Bible" and the Cambridge Concord. The Westminster in the title apparently has no reference to the Confession.


I see. I wish a bible publisher that includes the Confessions in their bible offerings would include cross-references to the Confessional proof texts. The _Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible_ (NIV) did this, but it is no longer in print or available in other translations. I had to spend about six months off and on manually adding these cross references into my personal bible to capture the same feature.

I have attached the file I created and worked with for anyone interested in doing the same.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 2, 2018)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> The _Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible_ (NIV) did this, but it is no longer in print



Do you have any idea why the ebook was withdrawn? After the NIV 2011 came out, it was issued for Kindle, in epub on Christian Book and other sites, but was unavailable within a year or so. I think the notes may still be available for Laridian's Pocket Bible, but I'm not too keen on investing in that since I prefer other apps.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Nov 2, 2018)

Pilgrim said:


> Do you have any idea why the ebook was withdrawn? After the NIV 2011 came out, it was issued for Kindle, in epub on Christian Book and other sites, but was unavailable within a year or so. I think the notes may still be available for Laridian's Pocket Bible, but I'm not too keen on investing in that since I prefer other apps.


I do not know why that happened. I was fortunate to get the eBook when available and have the physical bible. 

Yes, Laridian still has the notes available:
https://www.laridian.com/catalog/products/pcdsotr.asp

They have a desktop application that apparently will import these notes, too.

Pratt has started new study bible version at ThirdMill:
http://thirdmill.org/studybible/

But there are no Confession cross-links.

Fortunately, you can still access ThirdMill's older version that includes the Confession links on the Wayback Machine:

https://web.archive.org/web/20150207032241/http://thirdmill.org:80/studybible/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JM (Nov 3, 2018)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Are cross references including WCF sections?


I wish Brother, it's named after the cathedral or abbey. 

When the LP arrives I'll post pics. 

Yours in the Lord, 

jm


----------



## KSon (Nov 3, 2018)

Every Bible I've ever ordered from TBS has been very high in quality and quite reasonably priced. About 15 years ago, I bought a special (to TBS) version of the Pitt Minion that has served me well...many hospital visits, gravesites, plus a roll or two off the back of my car. Still used to this day. 

I've been most-impressed by the amount of cross-references in the WRB. You spoke of your wife's comment regarding a moratorium, I'm in one that is self-imposed. That said, when that ends the WRB is at the top of the list. Please do post photos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Nov 3, 2018)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> I have attached the file I created and worked with for anyone interested in doing the same.



Thank you for this! I appreciate the work you put into it. This will be most useful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JM (Nov 12, 2018)

H E R E

I tried to up load a pic or two but found this to be the better option. The photos are just ok and I apologize in advance for the quality.

Yours in the Lord,

jm


----------



## Brian R. (Nov 12, 2018)

JM said:


> H E R E
> 
> I tried to up load a pic or two but found this to be the better option. The photos are just ok and I apologize in advance for the quality.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Jason. I just purchased the large print. (Already have a regular size. My eyes have started begging for LP!)

Regarding the size- Does it do well in the lap? Or is it too large?


----------



## JM (Nov 12, 2018)

Brian R. said:


> Thanks, Jason. I just purchased the large print. (Already have a regular size. My eyes have started begging for LP!)
> 
> Regarding the size- Does it do well in the lap? Or is it too large?


I have no problem with laying it across a thigh while reading it. It's a fantastic Bible. 

Yours in the Lord, 

jm


----------

